# Towing With The Windows Open



## Reverie

Someone mentioned that one of the reasons installing a MaxAir is great is because you can open your vents while you tow. I was wondering if anyone else opens up their vents while towing. I would hesitate here in the Southeast because of the extremely high humidity and the occasional encounters with dust. Any other thoughts?

Reverie


----------



## 7heaven

We have our vents open slightly when towing and when the trailer is in storage. It's why we now have MaxxAir vent covers on all 3 vents.

P.S. - We do not tow with our windows open, though!


----------



## Ghosty

Towing with MaxxAir and AeroFlo vents open - YES

Towing with Windows Open -- fastest way to have to do your first insurance claim


----------



## JimWilson

My vents and windows are closed when I tow, but if I had vent covers I'd leave them open.


----------



## PDX_Doug

We keep everything closed up while towing.

Leaving the windows open could cause a lot of damage.

As far as the vents, I may have to reconsider that. I have always had a fear of 'extracting' too much air from the interior, and the resulting partial vacuum causing structural damage. But... If you guys are doing it, and not seeing issues...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96

Two Outbacks and 10K miles of towing with vents open........Not a problem.

I love my Maxxair Vents.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## California Jim

Front vent cover + wide open front vent while towing. 2 years and no trouble. Although I'm not terribly sure what I am accomplishing


----------



## mswalt

> P.S. - We do not tow with our windows open, though!


Did tow once with a window open but not by design. Came open while towing.
It was one of those egress windows.

Mark


----------



## vdub

> resulting partial vacuum causing structural damage


That would be one heck of a vacuum, doug! I think they are built better than that.









We pull with the vents open, but you do need something like the maxx air in order to do that. Pulling with the vents open will help keep the trailer cooler and the air exchange will help keep it dry. If you were in a really dusty area, you might want to close them up.


----------



## Reverie

What about humidity issues?

Reverie


----------



## jfish21

With the max air covers no problem in 4yrs.
has far as humidity there has never been a problem with mine

Jerry


----------



## chetlenox

I've got a MaxxAir turbomax cover in the bathroom, and leave it partially open in storage and usually fully open during travel. I just like to keep fresh air circulating inside the trailer in either condition.

I don't live in the Southeast though, the air around here is generally relatively low humidity (except when it's raining, of course).

Chet.


----------



## CamperAndy

Reverie said:


> What about humidity issues?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]115582[/snapback]​


Even more of a reason to have them open. If the humidity is high when you close up it is trapped and will condense. Leave them open and let the inside and outside equalize and you will minimize condensation issues.


----------



## Travelers

I ran with the rear vent open (with a Max Air) for a while until one day when we traveled down a dirt road. When we stopped there was a thick film of dirt on the inside of the camper on all walls, floor and ceiling. Seems like either the open vent caused a negative pressure inside the camper and sucked in the dirt or the swirling air in the back of the TT shot the dirt into the rear vent. Anyway, we travel with them all closed now! Funny how it seems to stay cleaner also....


----------



## HootBob

We keep the vents open only because of the vent covers
But always keep the windows closed while towing
We had the emergency window in the bunk house pop open while towing and it was flapping big time in the air( lucky it didn't break)

Don


----------



## Fire44

I tow with my vents open all the time....in fact if the A/C is off I leave the vents open (I do have Maxx Air Covers). As for the windows, I leave them closed when towing but have had the egress window open while towing.

Gary


----------



## chetlenox

(Mental note): Close the vents if driving on dirt road...

I wonder if I'll actually remember at the time...

Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Fire44 said:


> As for the windows, I leave them closed when towing but have had the egress window open while towing.


On purpose?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Devildog

Just installed 1 Maxxair vent yesterday, will be towing with it open to the beach in a week and a half and counting...!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> We keep everything closed up while towing.
> 
> Leaving the windows open could cause a lot of damage.
> 
> As far as the vents, I may have to reconsider that. I have always had a fear of 'extracting' too much air from the interior, and the resulting partial vacuum causing structural damage. But... If you guys are doing it, and not seeing issues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]115516[/snapback]​


I can just see driving behind Doug and watching his Outback implode....


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> I can just see driving behind Doug and watching his Outback implode....


Much as I'm sure you would enjoy that, Jim...








I think you might be better off in front of me at that point!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just see driving behind Doug and watching his Outback implode....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much as I'm sure you would enjoy that, Jim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you might be better off in front of me at that point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]115783[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Nope....Remember, I have Quadrasteer, I can maneuver around anything.


----------



## HootBob

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just see driving behind Doug and watching his Outback implode....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much as I'm sure you would enjoy that, Jim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you might be better off in front of me at that point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]115783[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope....Remember, I have Quadrasteer, I can maneuver around anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]115824[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Nice one JIm









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug

Quadra-Steer on an Outback? I thought you guys say all Outbacks come with all the options?...

Mine doesn't have Quadra-Steer.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dreamtimers

JimWilson said:


> My vents and windows are closed when I tow, but if I had vent covers I'd leave them open.
> [snapback]115510[/snapback]​





Travelers said:


> I ran with the rear vent open (with a Max Air) for a while until one day when we traveled down a dirt road. When we stopped there was a thick film of dirt on the inside of the camper on all walls, floor and ceiling. Seems like either the open vent caused a negative pressure inside the camper and sucked in the dirt or the swirling air in the back of the TT shot the dirt into the rear vent. Anyway, we travel with them all closed now! Funny how it seems to stay cleaner also....
> [snapback]115621[/snapback]​


We tried towing with the vents open, but kept getting so much trash on the vent screens (It blows under the covers), and cleaning was such a pain that we started keeping them closed during towing, open the rest of the time.

Dave


----------



## tdvffjohn

I tow with my roof vents open most times, only because they are already open under the Max air covers anyway.

I have towed (rarely) with the side windows open an inch or so on extremly hot days if I am planning on using the trailer to eat in when I stop for lunch. Just remember that the wind will blow curtains, blinds etc while driving. Windows open will create a little more drag but I doubt much.

John


----------



## camping479

We keep everything closed up. We like it nice and hot in the trailer when we stop.

Mike


----------



## begood

I have maxair over the bunk vent. I leave it open while towing, but each time i stop it's closed. I guess the bumps on the road make it close. Any idea to avoid it?


----------



## vdub

> each time i stop it's closed. I guess the bumps on the road make it close. Any idea to avoid it?


Put a rubber band from the handle to where ever else you can hook it to keep it from spinning. Same with paper towels and TP that sometimes wants to unroll during travel -- just put a rubber band around it.


----------



## Reverie

Rubber bands, huh? That's what I like about this forum. We get practical advice to everyday problems. I love Outbackers.com...

Reverie


----------



## huntr70

My vents with the Maxxairs on have yet to be closed since I put the covers on.

I keep them open in summer for ventilation and heat dispersion and leave them open in winter for moisture disspersal.

I even let them open when runniing the A/C since heat rises.....

Steve


----------



## HTQM

Newbie here with a question; a co-worker with numerous TT years had told me that towing with the side windows open about a 1/4 inch would help with "suction" from passing big rigs and bus's. I've towed many a horse trailer and flat bed hay wagons but this is my first TT. Would a slight opening of the side windows help? I just give them , more room when I see them coming.

Dave


----------



## tdvffjohn

Never heard of that but that does not mean its not true. Might have to try that


----------



## mswalt

> Might have to try that


Let me know how that goes.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug

HTQM said:


> a co-worker with numerous TT years had told me that towing with the side windows open about a 1/4 inch would help with "suction" from passing big rigs and bus's.


Dave,

I don't know how that could possibly help. In theory, I suppose, if you had windows open on both sides that would allow enough air to pass unobstructed through the trailer side to side, it might become aerodynamically 'invisible'. But considering the very brief period of time involved, you would need to have alot more than just a 1/4" opening in the windows. Gapping holes - I mean HUGE - in the sides of the trailer maybe, but there is no way you are going to move the amount of air you would need to, just through the windows. IMHO.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I don't normally tow with the windows of the TT open, as all but one of mine are awning or jalousie windows.

I do tow with all three roof vents open, but I do have Max Air vent covers on two, and a TurboMaxx fan on the third.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> HTQM said:
> 
> 
> 
> a co-worker with numerous TT years had told me that towing with the side windows open about a 1/4 inch would help with "suction" from passing big rigs and bus's.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> I don't know how that could possibly help. In theory, I suppose, if you had windows open on both sides that would allow enough air to pass unobstructed through the trailer side to side, it might become aerodynamically 'invisible'. But considering the very brief period of time involved, you would need to have alot more than just a 1/4" opening in the windows. Gapping holes - I mean HUGE - in the sides of the trailer maybe, but there is no way you are going to move the amount of air you would need to, just through the windows. IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]116448[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

...but would it take off? shy


----------

